# 4 Way Active SQ and SPL System



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

Head Unit : Clarion HX-D2 ( DRZ9255 )


Tweeter : DLS Scandinavia 1 - COMPETITION GRADE TWEETER

Tweeter Amp : DLS Ultimate A3 - The Twin Mono


Mid-Range : DLS SCANDINAVIA 3 COMPETITION GRADE MIDRANGE

Mid-Range Amp : DLS Ultimate A3 - The Twin Mono


Woofer : DLS SCANDINAVIA 6 COMPETITION GRADE SPEAKER

Woofer Amp : DLS Ultimate A3 . The Twin Mono


Subwoofer : RE Audio SE12 Bandbass

Subwoofer Amp : DLS Ultimate A6 . 


Power Cable : Stinger 0 AWG HPM & Stiger Pro serisi 4 AWG cable 

Fuse & Terminal : Stinger 250 A Fuse & Stinger Expert series Terminal.

RCA Cable : DLS SL Series Ultimate - Signal Line Cable

RCA Connectors : Nakamichi RCA Connectors.

Speaker Cable : In-akustik

Damping Material : Würth 


by solakk Designed...


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Gutted!!
Good start!


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

subed


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Man, some GREAT amp selections!


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

good start!
your list of components impressed me much.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> Gutted!!
> Good start!


thanx.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

ecbmxer said:


> Man, some GREAT amp selections!


yes, amp great, but bad comp. high frequencies, very very bad tweeter


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

Xandr said:


> good start!
> your list of components impressed me much.


thanx. I'm extremely impressed, but not good components scandinavia


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

I add new pictures. continue to follow me.  I had to do insulation anywhere in the car. was an incredibly effective way, as a result.

I use google translate. disorder, so the meaning can be because I can not translate exactly


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

yakup_alt said:


> thanx. I'm extremely impressed, but not good components scandinavia




You move in a right direction! Summer in Turkey is TOOO hot, car needs insulation very much.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

all of the installation, I decided to be on the dashboard. the car's front section, has been why I do not know, but there were box shaped structure. we've done it using the box car woofers. account had a total volume of 15 liters. 7.5 liters per woofer has emerged. We wanted to make a wooden box in fact, but it did not allow the structure of the car.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

i like what i see so far. Keep us posted on progress


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

quietfly said:


> looks awesome


thanks  There are more


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

ventilation channels now being overhauled.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome use of a Transit connect!


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

and as the cables


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Awesome use of a Transit connect!


vehicles such as trucks. a pile of tin.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looking good so far. nice dash pods


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

looks nice so far... looking forward to completion


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very interesting. I like lots of pictures.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

dogsbark26 said:


> Very interesting. I like lots of pictures.
> Thank you for sharing.


I'm glad you've liked
thank you..


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

MTopper said:


> looking good so far. nice dash pods


thank you


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> looks nice so far... looking forward to completion


thanks
More slowly add


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

theirs no way you eye balled that cut, but i am impressed with your cut with the jigsaw. clearly a man who knows his way around a power tool. nice stuff. my jigsaw is older than I am XD i really need a new one.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

eviling said:


> theirs no way you eye balled that cut, but i am impressed with your cut with the jigsaw. clearly a man who knows his way around a power tool. nice stuff. my jigsaw is older than I am XD i really need a new one.


I don't see a jig or any wires or anything, so I'm guessing he did that freehand. MOST impressive. Me, I'd build a jig.
I just went through this whole build and was very impressed.
Great work.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

yakup_alt said:


>


In the picture with the fire, are you using the heat to bend that piece on top of the dash? Just curious.

Jay


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> I don't see a jig or any wires or anything, so I'm guessing he did that freehand. MOST impressive. Me, I'd build a jig.
> I just went through this whole build and was very impressed.
> Great work.
> 
> Jay


it looks like he used a stright line jig to do the sides, and free handed the corners, either way you cut it, it's still very impressive for power tools, even with jigs its hard to get that clean of a cut, he must be using some really nice bits too.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

V-POWER FTW!!!!! 
















lol 
Nice job BTW, 
Kelvin


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

yakup_alt, what's happend with the your HX-D2 declared in the first post and shown in the systeme diagram? 
I see that you use some kind of alpine in post #83


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

Xandr said:


> yakup_alt, what's happend with the your HX-D2 declared in the first post and shown in the systeme diagram?
> I see that you use some kind of alpine in post #83


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

yakup_alt, I see you are a pal with solderer nice JOB!


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Impressive demonstration of skills!

Thank you for sharing yakup_alt.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

You must have traded some really nice shoes for them skills  Impressive work, sir.


----------



## Tya61 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it must be better place for better shoes...For that reason it needs a worldwide openning out...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool!! love the attention on the front stage speakers!


----------



## owen19 (Oct 21, 2009)

love the amps! use to have an a4 and a6 , loved the sound. a lil power hungry on the a6 though.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Man those a pillars look great, I hope I can make my pillars looks half as good as yours once I get my DLS Scandi's mounted up there!


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

yakup_alt, tell please what volume did you get in your sealed boxes for mids and woofer, how do you plan to cut the drivers, with what frequencies and slopes?


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. firstly thank you.  Xandr, woofers in a closed box, the kick-subs are very good. but, not very successful sub frequencies. Sub frequencies are open, xmax quickly reaches saturation point. so I used the subwoofer. for example, cutting the HPF at 80 Hz. subwoofer frequency range through - 64 Hz did.



Xandr said:


> yakup_alt, tell please what volume did you get in your sealed boxes for mids and woofer, how do you plan to cut the drivers, with what frequencies and slopes?


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

Very impresive install so far :beerchug:


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

great pics! keep them coming!


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> great pics! keep them coming!





SkodaTeam said:


> Very impresive install so far :beerchug:


thanks 

There is a new project. I plan to disconnect Scandinavia comps.
components of the new project.


ScanSpeak Revelator R2904/7000-00 Tweeter
Accuton C173-6-096E 6.5" Ceramic Cone Woofer/Midrange, Neodymium

Did heI do not know very necessary, but I use Scan2 Midranges. may be active in the 3 way, 4-way active I can do.

I plan to put subwoofers doors. Drivers concerned, yet did not do an election.


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW WOW!


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice work !!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## inkdigger (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm curious, how much $$$$$$ have you invested in the entire build?


----------



## yakup_alt (Jun 14, 2009)

inkdigger said:


> I'm curious, how much $$$$$$ have you invested in the entire build?


6000 - 6500 dollars


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Impressive craftsmanship. Saw some interesting techniques here that were new to me; like using a flame to create a bend...

I love my Dewalt jig saw, but I like yours even better, and I'm really fascinated at how you routed those baffles for the midrange and tweeter. 

Excellent work. Hope the sound soon meets your expectations.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Büyük iş onu sevir!

I used an American to Turkish translator. haha!


----------



## AirDontCare8thgenAccord82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Simple and clean super nice


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have never seen anybody make cuts like that with a jigsaw.Impressive!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have never seen anybody make cuts like that with a jigsaw.Impressive!


seriously! you have some serious jigsaw skills


----------

